# Good place to leave boat in Exumas



## skoonerman (Apr 20, 2001)

Does anyone have a suggestion about a good place to leave a boat for a couple of weeks? What about Exuma Docking Services in George Town or Staniel Cay? Would it be wise to leave it anchored in George Town? Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sampson Cay Marina is an excellent facility and lots of boats are stored there. An excellent facility is the Georgetown Marine & Repair at Master Harbor south of Georgetown. Have them haul it and put it on the hard. Kelly is reputable and honest. I would not leave a boat at anchor unattended anywhere in the Bahamas. The weather, for one thing, is very changeable.


----------



## skoonerman (Apr 20, 2001)

Thanks, Doug. I''ll check them out. Do you know anything about Exuma Docking Services in George Town?


----------



## sdcornwell (Aug 17, 2003)

*George Town Exuma storage*

We're leaving our boat for several months on a mooring in Hurricane Hole #2 on Stocking Island with Wendle "Little Toot" McGregor. We've been impressed so far with his responsiveness and helpfulness. He has a good reputation and manages a number of moorings. He will run your engine or generator several times a month to keep the batteries charged, and his son will clean the bottom. We're sitting in the hole now and it's very snug and well protected!

It's a mile dinghy ride (or water taxi) over to town, but St. Francis resort and Chat n Chill bar are right here, as is the cruising HQ, morning net and volleyball beach.

He and wife Susan can be reached at 242-345-5185 or VHF 16 "Little Toot".

St. Francis resort on Stocking Is. also has moorings in Hurricane Hole for long-term storage.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

schooner...ditto to both suggestions above but I would add the caveat NOT in hurricane season in either place as nowhere in the Exumas really offers any safety. If you must leave the boat in the Bahamas in season...the Abacos offer a couple of reasonably protected and equipped facilities for all but the worst storms.


----------



## npronpro (Jun 22, 2008)

Where are good places to leave a boat for a few weeks on New Providence Island?


----------

